# How many IVFs with Glasgow Royal?



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, Im currently having IUI at Monklands and have one more to go before my cycles come to an end. Im currently on the waiting list for NHS funded IVF at Glasgow Royal. Ive been told that it'll probably be around Sept/Oct before I'll be at top of the list. one thing Im unsure of is how many I will be offered. Can anyone tell me of its one or two?


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Jules

I had IUI at MDGH too and we've just reached the top of the list at GRI for ICSI.  As far as I know, you're entitled to two fresh cycles on the NHS, however if you have extra embies from those cycles and they're frozen, they are also included in your treatment to use them all up.

hth

Suzie xx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

It varies for different areas, there is a chart in the consulting room at ACU but I cant remember them offhand sorry, sure there will be something online somewhere. Where are you from and maybe someone will know, try asking on the GRI thread  x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for that info ladies  

Im from Lanarkshire so I'll ask on the GRI thread and see if anyone knows for sure. 

Thats good to know you can use your frozen embies as well. I can only dream of being lucky enough to get that far!

Thanks! x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Jules13 said:


> Thanks for that info ladies
> 
> Im from Lanarkshire so I'll ask on the GRI thread and see if anyone knows for sure.
> 
> ...


I'm Lanarkshire as well, and we were told two cycles plus FET's if you have any.

hth

Suzie xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Suszie, thats great. I kinda thought it would be two but I didnt know about the FET so thats a bonus  x


----------

